

Digital Forensics: How Experts Uncover Doctored Images - cstejerean
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=digital-image-forensics&print=true
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=digital-image-forensics
======
jws
A shame sciam gutted the article:

    
    
      The methods of spotting fake images discussed in the boxes...
    

There are no boxes.

~~~
cstejerean
Probably my fault for linking the print version.
<http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=digital-image-forensics>

